# Phoenix Valley Flyers - Monthly Vintage Ride - Saturday Feb 5th 2022 - Phoenix AZ



## Eric (Jan 9, 2022)

Hey Everyone,

We are starting a new ride in the Phoenix Valley area of Arizona.  This will be a monthly ride on the first Saturday of the month.  We will be trying to grow the community of vintage bike enthusiasts.  Come join our Facebook group and see what's going on in AZ even if you are not local to AZ.









						Phoenix Valley Flyers - Vintage Bicycle Group | Facebook
					

This group is to help facilitate a regularly occurring vintage bike ride in the Phoenix Valley.  We will schedule vintage bike rides and events in the Phoenix Valley, Arizona.




					www.facebook.com
				




*What: *Vintage Bike Ride through Tempe Town Lake Area and nearby area trails.
*Theme: *Vintage Bikes - 1980s and Older
*When: *Saturday Feb 5th meet at 9:30am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 1st Saturday
*Where:* Ride starts at the Tempe Town Lake Marina  550 E Tempe Town Lake Tempe, AZ 85281
*Who: *Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.
It's gonna be a great time; come on out, let's Ride.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## KevinsBikes (Jan 9, 2022)

I’ll plan to be be there


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 11, 2022)

Alright, Alright, Alright!


----------



## Eric (Feb 4, 2022)

Ride Tomorrow.  Looking forward to seeing everyone at the first Phoenix Valley Flyers ride.  I will have air and some tools if anyone is needing that before the start of the ride.  We recommend bringing tubes, water and sunblock.


----------



## mrg (Feb 5, 2022)

PVF pics @Eric?


----------



## Manhrs (Feb 6, 2022)

Great Bikes and Great people 
Heres a few pictures I managed to take


----------



## Eric (Feb 6, 2022)

It was a great ride yesterday.  We had about 15 people and some great examples of vintage bikes.   The weather was a little cold and windy but all in all, super fun.  Kevin took some video and pictures located here.  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1241699519600825


----------



## KevinsBikes (Feb 6, 2022)

Here are a few for non link followers 😂


----------



## Shellygasser (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice I lived in Chandler/Tempe AZ for 13 years would have loved this.  If I'm ever out visiting on the first Sat of month I'll be sure to take the ride with all of you.  I'm sure one of my friends will have a bike to borrow.


----------

